# Marking Shells?



## CourtneyG (Apr 27, 2018)

I would like to know what people use to safely mark their tortoise shells, specifically for hatchings. Would like a easier way to keep track of the babies.


----------



## wellington (Apr 27, 2018)

I would like to know too. I know I have seen it in the past a couple things that can be used. However, I must not had paid attention as I don't remember.


----------



## daniellenc (Apr 27, 2018)

Nail polish is what I thought?


----------



## wellington (Apr 27, 2018)

Yes, I think I remember nail polish. However, I think it, not know it. I think there is something else too that can be used not sure though.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Apr 27, 2018)

I've only ever used nail polish


----------



## Tom (Apr 27, 2018)

I also use nail polish. I have a batch of several colors that is marketed for children and is supposed to be non-toxic. I use a tiny dot right in the middle of a scute and I'm very careful not to get any on the scute margins.


----------



## CourtneyG (Apr 27, 2018)

Tom said:


> I also use nail polish. I have a batch of several colors that is marketed for children and is supposed to be non-toxic. I use a tiny dot right in the middle of a scute and I'm very careful not to get any on the scute margins.


Thank you Tom. Do you have a specific brand name that you use, or just look for children nail polish.


----------



## Markw84 (Apr 27, 2018)

I use regular nail polish. Since i deal with a number of babies at a time and need to keep track of who's who - I use a numbering system.

I put a small dot of nail polish on the marginal scute. I put it filling in the center, but not getting on the seam of the scute. Looking down at the baby, the right marginals are ones, and the left marginals are 10's. So a baby with only the first right marginal with a dot is #1. #2 has only the 2nd right marginal...
#10 - only first left marginal
#15 - first left marginal and 5th right marginal
#33 - 3rd left marginal and 3rd right marginal
#62 - 6th left marginal and 2nd right marginal
etc, etc, etc.

I find this method very reliable and I normally only need to touch up a marginal or two in a month or so. It is quite unobtrusive and I feel detracts the least from the look and beauty of the tortoise while still being able to track individuals.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 27, 2018)

I use sharpies. I fill in a scute with a color, along the lines of Markw84's system. Even when it wears off, you can still sort out which scute had it from the fine granular surface. Many colors and it completely goes away in about five months. Red, black, green offer enough color variety with all the scutes to keep dozens sorted out.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Apr 27, 2018)

When Sheldon was purchased 3 years ago he was marked by the breeder with a blue nail polish that also had glitter in it. Fast forward three years till now, the nail polish is still on his shell. I've tried scrubbing it once or twice a week with a toothbrush while he is in his soak. I was wondering if it would be safe to use a small amount of nail polish remover on a Q-tip or something to remove it. Here is his baby picture with the blue dot, and here is a picture from today. It has faded quite a bit.


----------



## teresaf (Apr 27, 2018)

I use nail polish also...


----------



## Big Charlie (Apr 27, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> When Sheldon was purchased 3 years ago he was marked by the breeder with a blue nail polish that also had glitter in it. Fast forward three years till now, the nail polish is still on his shell. I've tried scrubbing it once or twice a week with a toothbrush while he is in his soak. I was wondering if it would be safe to use a small amount of nail polish remover on a Q-tip or something to remove it. Here is his baby picture with the blue dot, and here is a picture from today. It has faded quite a bit.
> View attachment 237095
> View attachment 237096


Wow, that is long lasting polish!


----------



## Jay Bagley (Apr 27, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> Wow, that is long lasting polish!


Lol, I know. It wasn't really painted on, it was almost kind of like a big glob. With me out of the picture for the last two-and-a-half years, I don't think they tried taking it off. Then I think it was probably baked on by his mercury vapor bulb. It really has faded quite a bit. If I was a tortoise breeder, that's probably what I would use as well to tell them apart. I think this breeder used some industrial-strength stuff LOL.


----------



## vladimir (Apr 28, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Lol, I know. It wasn't really painted on, it was almost kind of like a big glob. With me out of the picture for the last two-and-a-half years, I don't think they tried taking it off. Then I think it was probably baked on by his mercury vapor bulb. It really has faded quite a bit. If I was a tortoise breeder, that's probably what I would use as well to tell them apart. I think this breeder used some industrial-strength stuff LOL.


Wow that's crazy that it's still there!

I love the pics of baby Sheldon by the way [emoji846]


----------



## Conseabass (Oct 20, 2018)

I found this information which I thought was pretty clever, durable, and from a reliable source. https://tortoisegroup.org/marking-your-tortoise/


----------



## jsheffield (Oct 20, 2018)

Conseabass said:


> I found this information which I thought was pretty clever, durable, and from a reliable source. https://tortoisegroup.org/marking-your-tortoise/



Interesting, although I'd be nervous about messing up.

J


----------



## Conseabass (Oct 20, 2018)

jsheffield said:


> Interesting, although I'd be nervous about messing up.
> 
> J



That’s a very good point and thank you for bringing that up! I have worked with epoxy and am familiar with it. I would definitely heed their advice about practicing on cardboard first. You do not want it to get into the seams. Epoxy has a very thick consistency and hardens rather quickly. I’m sure this method may not be for everyone. I hope it might come handy as an alternative idea.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 20, 2018)

I use regular latex paint and a very fine brush. For example, I got three SA leopards from one source, so they have 1/3, 2/3, 3/3 painted within the boundaries of a scute. Then I got one SA leopard from another source, and I've I.D.d him 1/1. Because Benawes and Tom are basically the same size, I just paint their name inside a scute.

For ownership i.d. you can take your mailing address label and stick it on a scute then paint over it with clear nail polish. This wears off in about a year, but is easy to re-do.


----------



## rideburton87 (Oct 20, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> When Sheldon was purchased 3 years ago he was marked by the breeder with a blue nail polish that also had glitter in it. Fast forward three years till now, the nail polish is still on his shell. I've tried scrubbing it once or twice a week with a toothbrush while he is in his soak. I was wondering if it would be safe to use a small amount of nail polish remover on a Q-tip or something to remove it. Here is his baby picture with the blue dot, and here is a picture from today. It has faded quite a bit.
> View attachment 237095
> View attachment 237096


I had the same thing with my tortoise, 5 years later I just noticed it was gone this summer..


----------

